# Delta Handlebar Horn. Winner style



## Wayne Adam (Feb 18, 2022)

Here is an old "Winner Style" Delta Handlebar mount horn.
 The interior is clean, the exterior has wear as can be seen. This horn works.
PP as FF or Postal MO
Thanks for looking!


----------



## Hoagie57 (Mar 4, 2022)

13.00


----------



## lucky_celso (Mar 17, 2022)

$25


----------

